# Cories dieing off fast



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm having trouble keeping my cories and brochis alive. So far I've lost several peppereds, three jullies, a bronze and three emeralds. 

Tanks stats are:

ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 30 - 40 ppm
ph 6.0 - 6.6 (fluctuating and can't stop it)

Any ideas on what is causing this and how to stop it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Did you do water changes? lmao.

I've gotten into that habit- when anything goes wrong I immediately change 30 percent of the water.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep, in fact thats when it started....after the water change and gravel vac.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

did you add salt in the water? Just a wild guess but did you forget the conditioner?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

omg stupid question on water paremeters...  i somehow skipped on those. sorry for that......


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you gravel vac and then change or at the same time? What type of substrate? How many cories and tank size? PH, GH, KH? Temp? Other inhabitants?

Nothing detrimental comes to mind but there are a few less than normal possibilities. The main one is the gravel vac released hydrogen sulfate or pockets of ammonia.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Damon, wouldn't she then see an amonia reading? Or would that be undetectable? 
IMO your nitrates are a little high....but not so high that it should be offing you cories. 
Sorry to hear that! I hate losing even one fish. :sad:


----------

